
Django Canvas - superchink
http://www.djangocanvas.com/
======
huxley
It would be pretty neat if Django Canvas could either pull data from or work
with Django Packages <http://djangopackages.com/>

~~~
jamespacileo
Yup that is neat advice :)

I have already looked at the API and asked pydanny when the needed features
are due to be released.

------
jamespacileo
wow... I'm really happy and excited this is here! :)

I'm the guy that built djangocanvas, I'm can't wait to make this open-source
soon and find out how this project will evolve. :)

------
k4ml
To me pasting few lines in INSTALL_APP, running pip install few times to start
a project is not a big deal. It's writing code to wire up user login, user
profile, change password, verify email that wasting the time. I said 'wire up'
because most of the functionalities already exists either in django itself or
some 3rd party app but still you need to write some code to glue all that
together.

That's why I'm more keen on app that I can add to INSTALLED_APP, add one line
to TEMPLATE_CONTEXT_PROCESSORS (because it provide few useful template context
and I have a complete environment to start development. It already provide
login and nice base template that I can extend. In short, an admin like app
but not for admin.

------
superchink
Author's announcement post here:
<http://blog.jamespacileo.com/2011/05/01/djangocanvascom/>

~~~
jamespacileo
Thanks a lot for sharing my work here, it was a pleasant surprise to see that
people care about it.

It really makes me want to improve it more! :) I will try to publish the new
TODO list tomorrow!

------
code_duck
Great idea. It would be nice if there were links to read about the projects
with which you're not familiar (I don't know the details of django-annoying,
for instance).

~~~
jamespacileo
django-annoying is a great app, but you are perfectly right links are
necessary also because if I eventually add more apps it will be very likely
people won't know what they are.

------
zeeg
Pretty cool idea. I totally welcome more competition with djangopackages. The
problem with things like PyPi is the lack of anyone willing to step up with a
better product and force improvement in the community.

The one thing that's confusing is that it seems to list packages, but wants to
help you build a package. Why not combine both worlds?

------
salsakran
Awesome!

How hard is it to add other apps to the interface?

~~~
jamespacileo
scheduled to be added soon! :)

------
EToS
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngRjfTk7O7s>

lol

~~~
jamespacileo
mmmmh... dan?!

wait till i see you on monday! :)

------
treeface
Nicely done.

